# Closed Captions Showing At Top of Screen-Tivo HD



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

Help please! The closed captions on my Tivo HD show most of the time at the top of the screen. After a while they will start showing at the bottom for a while, then just as suddenly they go back to the top. I would like them at the bottom all of the time. We use closed captioning all the time so we won't wake the baby.

Has anybody else heard of this problem? It is driving me crazy to read them at the top of the screen, often cover up the people on the screen.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

First thing you should do is make sure you have captions set to ANALOG. Turn off all DIGITAL captions. Analog only. This is on the TiVo, not the TV. See if this fixes it. If not, then start answering these questions.

Does every recording do this? Certain ones? Does it make a difference if it's a recording versus watching live? Certain channels?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Captions at the top of the screen are also as designed, sometimes.

There are several places that captions can be placed around the screen. One of them is at the top. (e.g. on a couple of poker shows, the captions switch to the top of the screen so that you can see the community cards at the bottom.. Unfortunately not all of the captioners are that kind.)


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help! I switched them to Analog and turned off all digital captions. I also turned OFF the closed caption setting on my TV. I think that was the trick that worked. They are not perfect still but much better, about 95% of the time the seem to be at the bottom now. Sometimes there is still a weird glitch where they will show up at the top even though it covers up people's faces etc. But it is so much better now.

To answer astrihip's questions: It was happening on most if not all shows, live or recorded. It seemed like on every channel.


----------



## AmplePops (Apr 19, 2010)

If the program is showing credits while the show is playing, they're usually at the bottom of the screen, so the captions move to the top. Once the credits are done the captions move back to the bottom.


----------

